# Andreja Premium pump is not pumping



## madshende (May 23, 2018)

I have a 7 year old Andreja Premium. Lately I had a shop rapair it and they installed a new heating element and a new pump. after a few weeks the pump would only work short after I turned the machine on. Then the pump would get quiet an almost no pressure from the pump. I thought that the pump was broken so I baught a new pump but the same thing is happening with the new pump.

What can be the problem? Please help 

Mads


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

What was the problem with the heating element ? Was it scale build up ? Do you live in a hard water area ?

If the previous problem was caused by scale, it is possible there is loose scale moving about and partially blocking pump / pipe work.

Have you de-scaled your machine ?


----------



## madshende (May 23, 2018)

The heating element wasnt heating. It got broke because of scale. And yes I live in a hard water area.

I de-scale my machine by pouring a de-scaler in the kettle. Then I heat it up and let it sit for a while. And then I tap the scale out through the hot water tap.

Is there a better way of de-scaling?

And thank you for your response.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

First of all you need to feed the machine with water with low content of scale inducing elements, to protect the insides...it is much cheaper than sorting out the scale issues afterwards, it also improves the taste of coffee. And yes sounds like there are loose bits of scale blocking the pumps







you'd probably need a deep descaling with few cycles of draining the whole system, best with the boiler removed


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Sounds like a boiler strip and a complete Descale.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I turned my one upside down removed the heating element and filled the boiler via this with descaler and left it overnight. Messy though and you need a big socket to do this.

@elcarajillo any thoughts?


----------



## madshende (May 23, 2018)

The funny thing is though that the pump works well when the machine is cold. But I guess its still helpfull to de-scale it.


----------



## Nikko (Aug 20, 2014)

You say you had a new pump put in by a repair shop and then another new pump later. You also say the pump is OK when the machine is cold but goes quiet when hot.

I think it is an Ulka pump. If the pump is cutting out it does not sound like a scale issue. Even if there is blockage (most likely after the boiler) it should still pump through the over pressure valve. Check the OPV. Can't think why hot machine would affect the operation of the pump as it is on the cold side .


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I turned my one upside down removed the heating element and filled the boiler via this with descaler and left it overnight. Messy though and you need a big socket to do this.
> 
> @elcarajillo any thoughts?


Yes that would be ideal BUT you need all the tools/ facilities to do it.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

What de-scaling product did you use ? sachet product or citric acid crystals. If it was a "normal" de-scaling sachet it may not have been strong / aggressive enough to remove / dissolve the scale.

Check any flexible pipes for kinks/ blockage or restriction.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Try disconnecting the outlet from the pump and lead the tube to a container, switch on pump/ machine and check flow from the pump.

If the pump works normally you probably have a blockage further along from the pump. This may need step by step checking along the pipework to find the problem.


----------



## madshende (May 23, 2018)

Thanks for your reply.

Hov do I check the OPV? Can you tell me?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

madshende said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Hov do I check the OPV? Can you tell me?


Check your notifications for post


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> Yes that would be ideal BUT you need all the tools/ facilities to do it.


Good point


----------

